

Poll/Form: What is your religion? - Navarr
https://docs.google.com/a/gtaero.net/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dGhheGFTVTlPQ3hKenVOazVjZEJac0E6MQ#gid=0
Results are available here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgbUoWpkXDCGdGhheGFTVTlPQ3hKenVOazVjZEJac0E&#38;hl=en_US#gid=0
======
kingkilr
Node.JS isn't a language, python is just as compiled as java is, etc.

------
Navarr
Results are available here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgbUoWpkXDCGdGh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgbUoWpkXDCGdGhheGFTVTlPQ3hKenVOazVjZEJac0E&hl=en_US#gid=0)

~~~
zengr
can you please make a summary out of it and share that too? Something like
this:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewanalytics?formkey=dHhwMm...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewanalytics?formkey=dHhwMm9jS1l6RTh4Q3RBZU1GRWE1R0E6MQ)

~~~
Navarr
If I can figure it out, absolutely.

------
cpt1138
Atheism is a religion like bald is a hair color

~~~
Navarr
The belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal
God or gods. Details of belief as taught or discussed.

Atheism (movement regardless) is the strict belief that a god does not exist;
hence a religion.

Agnosticism/Non-religious is more not a religion.

~~~
tzs
By that argument, a belief that Santa Claus (as an actual being who lives at
the North Pole and on Christmas Eve delivers toys to all the good children)
does not exist is a religion.

~~~
Navarr
Santa Claus is pre-determined to not exist; and as far as human culture is
concerned Deities are not pre-determined to be non-existent.

Though yes, there is the strict belief that santa claus does not exist and
that is a belief.

Atheism is a religion because people who self-declare atheism are normally
people who strictly believe that no deities exist.

Either way, whether is a religion or non-religion, it is something people cite
as their religious views, hence the inclusion of it in this form.

------
Fargren
I have a personal set of beliefs that doesn't fit in any organized religion
(though it takes a lot from budhism and juedo-christianism). I'm not sure how
to complete the poll.

------
fferen
Very interesting, looking forward to analysis of the results.

------
EarnestoDev
You missed Orthdoxy. Really? The true Christian Faith, kept untouched and not-
updated by modernity since Christ. You need to document yourself a bit more
before such a poll.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodoxy> <http://orthodoxwiki.org/Main_Page>

Regards.

~~~
udp
It's a text field, you can type whatever you want.

~~~
EarnestoDev
Everytime you give options you 'suggest' answers ;) Come on... everybody knows
that. Atheist is 1st. IMHO, no programmer can be atheist.

~~~
orenmazor
why not?

~~~
EarnestoDev
Because a programmer knows the complexity of intertwined systems and the
probability of randomness leading to it. Then he sees how the entire world
interoperates and regulates itself, sees the pure perfection and knows it
cannot be the product of chance.

My code doesn't write itself, by chance.

~~~
garethsprice
Alternatively, a programmer can see the seeming complexity that emerges from
many, many permutations of seemingly simple operations and extrapolate that
over millions of generations to consider how, perhaps, we're all just the
result of simple compounds joining and rejoining in a trillion different ways.

~~~
wlievens
I cannot upvote this enough. If anything, programming reinforces the idea in
my mind that complexity arises, emerges, from the infinite combinations of
atoms of simplicity.

